# Archery only club Cherokee county



## satchmo (Aug 10, 2008)

We have 900 acres on a private(not a timber company) lease. 
 Mostly hardwoods, some pines. Good year round creeks. Quality deer management club. 
Very good access, behind locked gates. 
Ten members. $1000.00 a year, year round use.


----------



## BrianDailey (Aug 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## hoytman (Aug 10, 2008)

i am very interested since i am an avid archer have to think about all the prices. Hunting land has gone out of site. will definately think about it


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## satchmo (Aug 11, 2008)

All pms replied. Thanks.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 11, 2008)

Satchmo,
Was great talking to you tonight will call you next week when I get back.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 14, 2008)

All pms answered. Four openings left.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2008)

Where is this club?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 14, 2008)

*Close to bells ferry rd*



GA DAWG said:


> Where is this club?



Close to bells ferry road off of 20


----------



## satchmo (Aug 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bluechip (Aug 18, 2008)

What was the biggest buck harvested last year?  Trophy management or not?  I live in Alpharetta, and looking for somewhere closer than my KY lease.  You can send me an email or call me on my cell at 404-314-9270, marcashworth@earthlink.net thanks


----------



## satchmo (Aug 19, 2008)

*first year*

This is the first year we have had the lease so there are no pictures from last year and we will be managing for quality bucks.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 19, 2008)

Satchmo.  Write my name down and keep me in mind for next year if there are any openings.  I'm VERY interested, but I've already paid my money for another lease.  

I'm bow only and love your low numbers of hunters.  I'd be very interested for next season.  Too bad you didn't post this earlier.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 19, 2008)

*just got it*



Huntinfool said:


> Satchmo.  Write my name down and keep me in mind for next year if there are any openings.  I'm VERY interested, but I've already paid my money for another lease.
> 
> I'm bow only and love your low numbers of hunters.  I'd be very interested for next season.  Too bad you didn't post this earlier.



Buddy, they just offered me this lease two or so weeks ago out of the clear blue. It joins up to a smaller lease that I have there. I wish I had gotten it earlier too.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## abking (Aug 22, 2008)

How close is this to Cartersville?  I just moved to the Cartersville area and love to bowhunt, so if this is not too far away I would be interested.  Does this include turkey hunting?


----------



## labs4life (Aug 22, 2008)

I am in this lease and from the Walmart in Cartersville took me ten minutes to get back to the property.  This is for year round access.  PM Satchmo and he can give you the particulars.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 24, 2008)

All pms answered.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## satchmo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Made my day*

I talked to a former member from the land we now have and was told that there have been several 130-140 inch bucks taken in the last ten years. This is a buck he took two years ago.
Very excited to know we have some good bucks in the area. Still some openings.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody knows how to take a nice picture......



good luck with your bow only club


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Aug 29, 2008)

How many openings left?

Just deer, or are there turkeys, hogs, etc?


----------



## secondseason (Aug 29, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> How many openings left?
> 
> Just deer, or are there turkeys, hogs, etc?




It is year round access.  We are covered with turkeys, no hog pictures yet but the habitat for them is there.  

The only season we can not utilize is quail season the landowner keeps that for himself.

If you are interested pm me your email address and I will send you an aerial photo of the property.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 1, 2008)

*memberships*

Thanks to everyone that contacted us about the club. We took most of our members from this site without any outside advertising.
 We still have a couple of openings.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just joined up so the turkey hunter quota is full.  We are now only taking small game hunters who are willing to hunt the property from Jan 1 to Feb 28


----------



## satchmo (Sep 6, 2008)

We  still have two spots open right now. We will be on the property today and tomorrow if anyone wants to come take a look around.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Sep 7, 2008)

Good to talk to you tonight, hopefully we can meet up this next week.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 9, 2008)

Last bump


----------



## Jameshenry (Sep 11, 2008)

How Much Are The Dues And Is It Family Oriented.this Will Be My Wife's First Year Hunting.thank's James Henry


----------



## satchmo (Sep 11, 2008)

Pms answered


----------



## satchmo (Sep 18, 2008)

We still have some openings.


----------



## badcopper135 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Ready to join!!!!*

C,
   This is the bowhuntin excop. Give me a call I have the money and am ready to roll.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 28, 2008)

still an opening


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Nov 1, 2008)

*Very Interested*

Still have an opening ? I'm in Kennesaw and your lease sounds perfect !


----------



## CCrawford (Nov 3, 2008)

*Very Interested*

I would love to know if by any chance there are any opening left on this lease.  I am very interested.  Please contact me at 770-565-4604.  Christian Crawford


----------



## turbogt (Nov 11, 2008)

Satchmo,
Sent you a PM.  Please reply at your convenience.
thanks,
Tim


----------



## Brad Rattlemin (Nov 25, 2008)

I am very intrested in this lease for the 09' season, please let me know if there are any openings for next year.  I sent you a PM, please get back with me about next year when you have a chance.  

thank you,


----------



## pank (Nov 29, 2008)

interested and close by....if any spots remain, please call me at 770-844-7422


----------

